# Brancher mon Powerbook sur ma TV



## xxch (5 Août 2010)

Bonjour,
Je pouvais brancher avec l'adaptateur Apple (câble rouge, jaune, blanc) mon Powerbook sur ma TV pour voir les photos. Or depuis quelque temps cela ne fonctionne plus !!
Je ne sais pas pourquoi...
Si quelqu'un a une idée... ;-)





Powerbook Alu, 867 Mgz, 640 Ram, 60 Go Disque Dur, Combo, 12", OS X 10.4.8


----------



## iMacounet (5 Août 2010)

Va voir dans _Préferences systèmes -> Affichage_ 

Et tu fais basculer l'affichage sur la télé.


----------



## xxch (5 Août 2010)

Ben je pense l'avoir fait... mais l'image de l'ordinateur ne s"affiche pas à l'écran...
(est-ce lié à ma Neufbox ?)


----------



## xxch (29 Août 2010)

Je n'ai pas Affichage, mais Moniteurs (je suis en 10.4).


----------

